# New here ..



## keetuh (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, hello there my name is Keta .. and I've been browsing around this forum for a little over 2 weeks now. I was kind of iffy about even introducing myself, thought it would be better as a lurker but now I see this forum is my type of party. Who doesn't want to converse with other woman & men that love makeup as much as I do. Even though I just started wearing makeup almost a year ago. Anyhow, right now I'm just rambling and I'm pretty sure I can keep going if there is enough space.


----------



## Janice (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Keetuh! Welcome to Specktra, look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 17, 2010)

Keetuh.

  	Enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## keetuh (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome. <3


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Keta! Welcome to Specktra! I love your avatar, is that you?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

to specktra!


----------



## keetuh (Oct 18, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Hi Keta! Welcome to Specktra! I love your avatar, is that you?



 	Yes ..


----------



## keetuh (Oct 18, 2010)

&& Thanks again for the welcome.






 I didn't know that my posts are going to be held for moderation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is bummer tastic.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2010)

Keta!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Keta!


----------



## Purple (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## cetati (Oct 26, 2010)

Keta, I think you get taken off moderation after a few posts. Welcome in any case!


----------



## keetuh (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh okay, well that makes sense.
  	Once again, thank you guys very much for the welcome.
  	It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome Keetuh,
  	Hope you enjoy!! I also just joined after lurking for a little over 3 months.

  	Love and Blessings
  	Kayla


----------



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you for your welcome Kayla. It's greatly appreciated. I hope you enjoy your time on this forum like I will.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome, from another newbie lol


----------



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you for your welcome.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you around!


----------

